# Growing Out S. Rhombeus



## Hyp81 (Nov 21, 2017)

I am interested in possibly growing out a young S. rhombeus. The fish would be 1-2" in length when I get it. Would a 29 or 30L tank be suitable for growing it out? I know eventually it would need a 75 or larger tank. But it seems like such a small, single fish would be lost in a very large tank to start. Thoughts?

So far as feeding a fish that size-- mysis shrimp? Frozen silversides? Live ghost shrimp or guppies? Some folks say that they will learn to take pellets. Is this accurate? I usually use Hikari or Omega One brand pellets for other species. Would these suit piranha as well?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I would start with a 40 breeder for the tank... or a 55 gal. The less times you have to move the fish the better, and it will quickly grow in the first few years of life.

Mine started taking pellets at around 1", so it can be taught. A varied diet is best, and stay away from feeder fish.


----------

